

Vertebra: Cloud computing with XMPP (EzraZ's latest project) - nickb
http://brainspl.at/articles/2008/06/02/introducing-vertebra

======
Xlp-Thlplylp
I had vague thoughts of using XMPP for grid computing--but I suppose this is
obvious.

